# verirdim / verecektim



## jaxlarus

Thanks, Ameana!

But can you explain *verirdim*? It makes no sense to me... 

*Verecek *(gelecek zaman) + *tim *(geçmiş zaman) = *would give*
*Verir *(geniş zaman) + *dim *(geçmiş zaman) = 

I perceive _geniş _as a present expressing tense equivalent to the English present tense, in contrast with the present continuous which expresses what is happening at the moment speaking.

_Fasulye yemem_ - I don't like them, so I never eat them; I just don't eat them.
_Ailemle yiyorum_ - Like on the phone, saying what you're doing.

So, adding the _geçmiş zaman_ suffix to a _geniş _verb, brings us where?

Mod note: This post has been moved from this thread.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*verecek**tim* = I was going to give
*verirdim* = I would give

This kind of verb patterns is called _"birleşik zaman"_.


----------



## ukuca

Chazzwozzer said:


> *verirdim* = I would give



"verirdim" can also express a habitual action happened in the past, like "I used to give"


----------



## ameana7

This tense, as Chazz has mentioned before, is a compounded tense and it is called "geniş zamanın hikayesi". We usually use it to explain things which are unreal in the present like in your example:
"I'd give my life for you - Senin için hayatımı verirdim."
There are other usages of this tense, such as "used to do", like Ukuca has said.


----------



## avok

jaxlarus,

*If clause*, I  (past tense), I would (verb)  

eg: If I had money, I *would buy* a car.

      Param olsaydı, araba *alırdım. *

*Alacaktım :  I was going to buy (but I did not)*

And just like in English *"I would"* also means *"I used to"*


----------



## jaxlarus

I now understand that the Geniş Zamanın Hikâyesi can be used to express: 

(a) A habitual act of the past:
_Çocukken çok sut içerdim_

(b) An act that would happen (If + past clause):
_Biraz daha isterseyidim alırdım_

But what would be the difference if we used plain Geniş in the first phrase:
_Çocukken çok sut içtim _(veya _futbol oynadım_)

And what's the difference between these two phrases:
Ona odamı gösterirdim ama temiz değildi
Ona odamı gösterecektim ama temiz değildi 

Thanks in advance


----------



## avok

jaxlarus said:


> I now understand that the Geniş Zamanın Hikâyesi can be used to express:
> 
> (a) A habitual act of the past:
> _Çocukken çok sut içerdim_
> 
> (b) An act that would happen (If + past clause):
> _Biraz daha *isteseydim,* alırdım_
> 
> But what would be the difference if we used plain Geniş in the first phrase:
> _Çocukken çok sut içtim _(veya _futbol oynadım_)
> 
> And what's the difference between these two phrases:
> Ona odamı gösterirdim ama temiz değildi
> Ona odamı gösterecektim ama temiz değildi
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Well, actually it is like in English. Look:

Çocukken çok süt içtim: I drank so much milk when I was a child.
Çocukken çok süt içerdim: I used to drink so much milk.............

Of course, "çocukken çok süt içerdim" is better in meaning since it is about a continuing act which is "drinking milk".


----------



## zorspas

jaxlarus said:


> I now understand that the Geniş Zamanın Hikâyesi can be used to express:
> 
> (a) A habitual act of the past:
> _Çocukken çok sut içerdim_
> 
> (b) An act that would happen (If + past clause):
> _Biraz daha isterseyidim alırdım_
> 
> But what would be the difference if we used plain Geniş in the first phrase:
> _Çocukken çok sut içtim _(veya _futbol oynadım_)
> 
> And what's the difference between these two phrases:
> Ona odamı gösterirdim ama temiz değildi
> Ona odamı gösterecektim ama temiz değildi
> 
> Thanks in advance



1- _Biraz daha *isteseydim* alırdım_ (not _isterseyidim_)

2- _Çocukken çok sut içerdim
__Çocukken çok sut içtim _(veya _futbol oynadım_)

    I was accustomed to drink milk frequently. 
    I drunk very much amount of milk when I was a child.

These two clauses looks like very equal and in daily usage they can be used each other's place, but grammatically the first (_Çocukken çok süt içerdim_) is the true one. It gives the precise meaning that the mentioned action done in a continuous period of your childhood. But the latter sentence might sound you drunk so much milk maybe in one day when you child . So it doesn't give the impression of continuity.

3-  Ona odamı gösterirdim ama temiz değildi
    Ona odamı gösterecektim ama temiz değildi

The second gives the meaning "I would show my room but...". It is planned before to show the room but not happened.

Regarding the first clause, I am not quite sure but it must be translated as "I could show...". And it sounds also as an explanation the cause of a refusal to a wish to see the room. I mean, someone asked to see the room but refused because it wasn't clean.

At the end I have to admit that Turkish, though, is my first language, to explain the difference between "gösterirdim" and "gösterecektim" wasn't so easy. they do resembles each other very much at first sight.


----------



## jaxlarus

Thanks a million, guys...

 I think I've just sorted it out:

*verirdim *- I would give
*verecektım *- I was about to give / I was going to give

 RIGHT?

E.g.: 
I was about to leave, when the phone rang 
Gidecektim ki telefon çaldı

I would surely leave that very moment if I had my own car
Kendi arabam olsaydı elbette o anda giderdim


----------



## ameana7

jaxlarus said:


> Thanks a million, guys...
> 
> I think I've just sorted it out:
> 
> *verirdim *- I would give
> *verecektım *- I was about to give / I was going to give
> 
> RIGHT?
> 
> E.g.:
> I was about to leave, when the phone rang
> Gidecektim ki telefon çaldı _(You can also say: Gitmek üzereydim ki;....)_
> 
> I would surely leave that very moment if I had my own car
> Kendi arabam olsaydı elbette o anda giderdim


 
They are exactly true. On the other hand we use present tense in the past, in the unreal things in present too. For instance, 

"Şu an bir arabam olsa, zaten kullanırdım."
If I had a car now, I would drive it, but I have not NOW.

For unreal things in the past:
If I had had enough money, I would have bought a car last year.
Eğer yeterince param olsaydı, geçen yıl bir araba alırdım. But most correctly we say:
Eğer yeterince param olsaydı, geçen yıl bir araba almış olurdum. But I didn't buy it, because last year I hadn't enough money.

Can I explain the difference? I find the if clauses a little bit confusing in Turkish.


----------



## zorspas

jaxlarus said:


> Thanks a million, guys...
> 
> I think I've just sorted it out:
> 
> *verirdim *- I would give
> *verecektim *- I was about to give / I was going to give
> 
> RIGHT?
> 
> E.g.:
> I was about to leave, when the phone rang
> Gidecektim ki telefon çaldı
> 
> I would surely leave that very moment if I had my own car
> Kendi arabam olsaydı elbette o anda giderdim


 
The examples are right. The word "verirdim" can be translated as "I would give" when it is used in if clauses, but other situation I don't think it be translated so.


----------

